
New Trends In Startup Financing Explained For Laymen - subbu
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/09/02/new-trends-in-startup-investing-explained-for-laymen/
======
patio11
This was originally the comment here (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1655325> ), but somebody asked me to blog
it. I added some pretty pictures.

I'll shut up for a while now, I promise.

~~~
solutionyogi
Patrick,

I think I vouch for everyone on HN when I request you to not shut up. Please
keep these comments/blog posts coming. :)

------
seiji
Similarly, Martin from Rapportive wrote almost the same thing back in May
(graphs and all): [http://www.yes-no-cancel.co.uk/2010/05/05/valuation-caps-
on-...](http://www.yes-no-cancel.co.uk/2010/05/05/valuation-caps-on-
convertible-notes-explained-with-graphs/)

~~~
patio11
You know the feeling you get when you spend two hours coding up a fairly
clever way to do something and then you find out it would have been a tenth of
the work if you had checked the standard library first? Yeah, that is what I'm
feeling right now.

~~~
Eliezer
Yours is easier to read. Wasn't wasted.

~~~
joshu
Keep updating it. There is a lot more to the situation than the numbers.

Why are they bad? Why are they good? How can they misincentivize bad behavior?
The situation is complex

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Added to my "Great Articles" repository. I'm looking to create version 0.2
soon, incorporating the lessons I'm learning from using the current, butt-ugly
pre-alpha version.

